# Eclipse: Neue Schriftart aus vorhandener Schrifart erzeugen



## ak (31. Jan 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich arbeite seit einiger Zeit mit der Schriftart "Courier New" auf Win XP. Tolle Schrift, das Problem ist aber, dass das kleine "l" und die kleine "1" identisch aussehen. Ich habe schon diverse andere Schriftarten ausprobiert, kann mich aber mit keiner anderen anfreunden. 

Wie kann ich aus "Courier New" eine eigene Schriftart erzeugen in der ich dann das kleine "l" leicht modifiziere?


----------



## Wildcard (31. Jan 2008)

Was hat das mit Java und oder Eclipse zu tun?
Davon abgesehen darfst du AFAIK die Windows Schriften nicht verändern, da sie nicht unter einer freien Lizenz stehen.


----------



## ak (31. Jan 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was hat das mit Java und oder Eclipse zu tun?



Was das für ne Frage? Ich habe doch geschrieben, dass ich eine neue Schrift in Eclipse aus einer vorhandenen Schrift einsetzen möchte? Eclipse? Klingelts?


----------



## Wildcard (31. Jan 2008)

> Was das für ne Frage? Ich habe doch geschrieben, dass ich eine neue Schrift in Eclipse aus einer vorhandenen Schrift einsetzen möchte?


Nein, du hast geschrieben das du eine neue Schrift erstellen kannst, nicht das du in Eclipse eine andere Schrift einstellen willst (willst du das ???:L ?) 
Preferences -> General -> Appearance -> Colors and Fonts

Wenn du jetzt aber erwartest mit Eclipse eine Schrift erstellen zu können, liegst du falsch. 

Übrigens: Achte bitte etwas auf deinen Ton.


----------



## ak (31. Jan 2008)

Und ich dachte, dass meine Überschrift eindeutig sei. Wenn man nur den Text liest, dann steht da tatsächlich nichts von eclipse 

Gut, dann habe ich wohl überreagiert 
Aber ich will tatsächlich eine neue Schrift in Eclipse einfügen, habe aber keine ahnung wie das geht. Mir gefallen die Schriften eben nicht, außer halt "Courier New", nur da ist das "l" gleichaussehend mit "1". Unter "Preferences -> General -> Appearance -> Colors and Fonts" finde ich leider nichts.


----------



## Wildcard (31. Jan 2008)

Klick die Schrift an die du ändern möchtest und drück auf 'change'


----------



## ak (31. Jan 2008)

Wahrscheinlich drücke ich mich zu undeutlich aus. Ich möchte nicht die Schriftart in einem Editor ändern. Ich möchte der Liste mit den Schriftarten eine neue Schriftart hinzufügen, diese z.B. heisst "AK-Superfonts", vorher muss ich diese Schriftart noch erstellen. Leider weiss ich nicht wie erstellen und hinzufügen geht.


----------



## Wildcard (31. Jan 2008)

Das sind die Systemschriftarten. Wie du deinem Betriebssystem Schriftart XY hinzufügst entnimmst du bitte dessen Dokumentation.
Wie du Schriftart XY erstellst, ist hier deplatziert (wie der Rest der Frage auch).


----------



## ak (1. Feb 2008)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit in eclipse eine Schriftart aus einer vorhandenen zu erzeugen? Würde mich mal interessieren. Von mir aus auch in ububuntulu ähm ubuntu


----------



## Wildcard (1. Feb 2008)

:roll:


----------

